# Apparatus to align my milling vice



## Chris Hamel (Jul 22, 2019)

Made a simple tool to hold my dial indicator so I can align my milling vice.  On the small end it was turned to 1/2" so it fits my collect, there is a screw on the back side to tighten gently against the dial indicator to secure it.  I drilled the hole angled a bit to make sure vice and dial indicator wouldn't interfere with each other.  I read in a post a while back to clamp a straight piece of steel in the vice and run the autofeed while watching the dial indicator.  A few taps on the vice and I had it aligned in short order.  Snugged the nuts down and I was good to go.  The piece of steel hangs on a nail behind the milling machine.


----------



## Canus (Jul 22, 2019)

Great tool.  Make sure you have the spindle locked when performing this procedure.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 8, 2019)

That's a simple way of doing it.
I always seem to complicate it.


----------

